
Uber co-founder buys LA mansion for $72.5m as drivers fight for wages - hellllllllooo
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jul/02/los-angeles-mansion-sales-homelessness-increase
======
PhilWright
I don't understand the constant outcry about Uber drivers getting low pay.
Nobody puts a gun to the head of the drivers. If it doesn't make financial
sense to work for them, then don't. Go work at McDonald's or somewhere else
that is always recruiting. If someone offers to pay you $1 an hour then you
say, no thanks. You don't work for them and then complain about poor pay. Vote
with your feet.

~~~
alex_young
They can totally afford cake too. Nothing to complain about.

